# Schusslöcher erstellen



## Chupakaba (16. März 2006)

Hi
hab in der DOCMA 11/05 gesehn wie Einschusslöcher bei einem Auto erstellt wurden, bzw hab das Ergebnis gesehn.
Der Weg wurde leider nicht so richtig beschrieben.
Also mich würde interessieren wie ich solche Schusslöcher an einem Auto und Wänden realistisch erstellen kann.

Auch den Weg für die Erstellung der zersplitterten Scheibe würde mich interessieren.

Danke euch für jeden Link, Tipp oder Brush!

Thx!


----------



## susi22 (17. März 2006)

So direkt kann ich zwar nicht helfen aber über die Foren Suche habe ich ordentlich ein paar Themen zu deinem Problem gefunden. Versuchs mal


----------



## Peter Klein (17. März 2006)

Chupakaba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> hab in der DOCMA 11/05 gesehn wie Einschusslöcher bei einem Auto erstellt wurden, bzw hab das Ergebnis gesehn.
> Der Weg wurde leider nicht so richtig beschrieben.
> Also mich würde interessieren wie ich solche Schusslöcher an einem Auto und Wänden realistisch erstellen kann.
> ...



Hi

Ich habe heute mittag noch ein Schussloch auf einem Plakat erstellt.
Wenn Du willst erkläre ich es Dir morgen mittag wie ixh es gemacht habe.
Wird heute nix mehr weil ich gleich schlafen gehe.

Einfach nochmal posten wenn Du noch nicht weiter gekommen bist.

Peter


----------



## Leola13 (17. März 2006)

Hai,

@Peter

würde mich sehr interessieren, vor allem wenn es ohne brushes gemacht ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Chupakaba (17. März 2006)

Klar bin ich noch interessiert!


----------



## regurge (17. März 2006)

bezüglich eines Einschussloches, ganz kurz erklärt.

* die Metallfläche mit Hilfe des Abwedlers ein wenig aufhellen
* mit dem Nachbelichter einen kleinen schwarzen Punkt in die helle Fläche malen

nun kannst du Mit Hilfe dieser Werkzeuge noch ein wenig Licht und Schatten reinmalen


----------



## Peter Klein (17. März 2006)

Hi, war heute den ganzen tag unterwegs, aber werde es noch schreiben heute Abend. 
Sorry, war nicht geplant heute. Ist es noch interessant oder kamt ihr weiter?

Peter


----------



## Peter Klein (17. März 2006)

Also, ich bion so vorgegangen.

Habe eine ebene erstellt, gefüllt mit Farbe, dann habe ich eine Ebenenmaske hinzugefügt.

Ebenenmaske muss aktiv sein und dann mit schwarz und einem Pinsel ein Loch hinein "pinseln".

Dann dieses mit einem kleinen Pinsel, ich hole 1px, etwas ausfransen. Am besten einfach rumprobieren bis es gut aussieht.

Als nächstes in die Farbebene gehen so das diese aktiv ist und dort mit dem Nachbelichterwerkzeug und einer Farbe, ich nehme #634b02, oben über dem Loch eine kleine Spitze erstellen die heller wird nach oben und nen kleinen Rand um das Loch, also nur nen Hauch.

Und am besten mit den Einstellungen bissl probieren. Ansonsten wär es das. Denke mal das es noch andere bessere Möglichkeiten gibt. 

Hänge noch ein Bild an von einem Plakat das ich erstellt habe, auch mit dem Schussloch drin.


Hoffe das es klappt, wenn nicht einfach melden, dann mache ich ein Tutorial, wenn ihr wollt.


Peter


----------

